# Custom Work/straw baling in IL



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

We are in the Wet spot in Illinois this year. With over 8 inches of rain in the last couple day and more prodicted into next week, I have a full hay crew looking for something to do. We are running a new 3x3 baler and have a stinger slider truck to get the bales to the headlands so you can get your double crops in. Let me know if you are interested.


----------

